
Ask HN: How to get in touch with a YC company? - 100-xyz
We are its-near.me one of the participants in the current Startup School.<p>What we are doing is a little similar to what Allo community is doing.  They are one of the recent YC batches but now seem inactive.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.allocommunity.com&#x2F;<p>I would like to get in touch with them and ask questions.  I have tried through their website but have not been successful.   Ideas anyone?
======
byoung2
You tried all social media? They have facebook, instagram, pinterest,
linkedin, and twitter on the website, though they all seem to be dormant as
well (no activity in at least 6 months)

~~~
100-xyz
Yes. I have tried all the social media.

~~~
byoung2
Yeah no activity in 6 months on any social media means they are possibly out
of business. Maybe you can look up the individual people on LinkedIn and send
them a message?

